# Verde - Theory (Gutes Rad?)



## OneSoule (20. April 2009)

Nach ein ein bischengesuche habe ich mich auf 2 rÃ¤der begrentzt, welches wÃ¼rdet ihr emphelen?
(Unterschiede Dickgemacht)


http://www.bikestation-bs.de/popup_image.php?pID=4781
MirraCo - Black Pearl One 09	449.00EUR 
Ryan Guettler Signature Model 

- Rahmen: *20.5â³* Oberrohr-LÃ¤nge 100% 4130 Cr-Mo Rohre
- Internal Headset
- Lenker und Gabel aus 4130 Cr-Mo
- 3-teilige Hohlkurbel, MID-BB, SB-gelagert
- 28er *CNC-Alu-Kettenblatt* und hinten 10er Cassetten-Fest-Driver
- U-Brake hinten
- Snafu C-Lever
- 36 Loch CNC-gefrÃ¤ste Alu Nabe, 10mm Cr-Mo Achse vorne
- 36 Loch CNC-gefrÃ¤ste Alu Cassetten Nabe, 14mm Cr-Mo Hohlachse, BB gelagert hinten
- Alex Hohlkammerfelgen
- *Odyssey Mike Aitken Tires 2.125â³ vorne, 1.90â³ hinten*
- DUO Scotty Cranmer Grips
- Alu Seatpost
- 1 Paar Pegs
- Gewicht (ohne Pegs): *12 kg*

---

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/popup_image.php?pID=4778
MirraCo - Blend One 09	459.00EUR 
Dave Mirra Signature Model

- Rahmen: *20â³* Oberrohr-LÃ¤nge 100% 4130 Cr-Mo Rohre
- Internal Headset *SB gelagert*
- Lenker und Gabel aus 4130 Cr-Mo
- 3-teilige Hohlkurbel, MID-BB, SB-gelagert
- 28er *Alu-Kettenblatt* und hinten 10er Cassetten-Fest-Driver
- U-Brake hinten
- *SST Rotor*
- Snafu C-Lever
- 36 Loch CNC-gefrÃ¤ste Alu Nabe, 10mm Cr-Mo Achse vorne
- 36 Loch CNC-gefrÃ¤ste Alu Cassetten Nabe, 14mm Cr-Mo Hohlachse, BB gelagert hinten
- Alex Hohlkammerfelgen
- *Maxxis Grifter Tires*
- DUO Scotty Cranmer Grips
- Alu Seatpost
- 1 Paar Pegs
- Gewicht (ohne Pegs): *11,9 kg*


----------



## qam (20. April 2009)

Mir scheint, dass Verde hat keinen Full CroMo-Rahmen, also nich so dolle und es hat nur Single und nicht Double Wall Felgen. Da ist das MirraCo dem Verde wohl vorraus. Nur das MirraCo hat einen 7" Lenker, mir hat man gesagt, dass das nich sein müsse, ein höhere wäre besser. Ich kenne jetzt eben nur höhere Lenker und habe keinen Vergleich, kann mir aber sehr sehr gut vorstellen, dass ein 7" Lenker extrem unbequem ist... Das lässt sich aber sicher irgendwie ändern.
Also ich denke mit dem MirraCo machst du nichts falsch, aber natürlich gillt sozusagen je mehr Geld du investierst umso besser das Bike.
Hol dir aber lieber noch ein Paar andere Meinung ein, nicht dass ich jetzt irgendwo irgendwie falsch liege oder es dann doch noch was besseres in der Preisklasse gibt.

mfg qam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (20. April 2009)

MirraCo ist da deutlich besser. 7" Lenker sind für Dave Mirra wahrscheinlich noch hoch, aber nicht mehr uptodate. Muss man halt sehen, ob man damit zurecht kommt. Ansonsten macht es einen vernünftigen Eindruck.


----------



## Hertener (20. April 2009)

Die Oberrohrlänge ist unter anderem von der Größe des Fahrers abhängig. Je größer der Fahrer, umso länger das Oberrohr. Längere Rahmen liegen ruhiger in der Luft, während die kürzeren wendiger sind. Das wird besonders gut deutlich, wenn man mal die TT-Längen von Flatland und Dirt-Bikes vergleicht. 
Ein Internal Headset ist immer SB gelagert.
Reifen sind Verschleißmaterial. Daher sollte man ihnen weniger Beachtung schenken.
Und das mit dem Rotor ist vom Fahrer abhängig. Der eine schwört auf seinen Gyro, der andere auf sein Linear Slic Bremskabel und manche fahren einfach ohne Bremse.

HTH


----------



## qam (21. April 2009)

Wie Hertener schon gesagt hat, alles eigentlich Geschmackssache, würde aber zum Black Pearl One raten, da mir 20" Oberrohrlänge doch etwas knapp erscheinen (ist natürlich nur mein persönliches denken) und Rotoren im Fall der Fälle dann doch etwas schwieriger einzustellen sind, wobei du natürlich kein "lästiges" Kabel hast, dass aber normalerweise sehr lang ist und man damit eigentlich auch sehr gut auskommen kann.
Aber wie gesagt, alles Geschmackssache!


----------



## OneSoule (21. April 2009)

Habemich nun für das Blend entschieden, bekomme es für 440, werde meine erfahrungen damit machen, hin und wieder mal andere fragen wie groß dreren rad ist und evt antesten und schaun was für mich am besten geeignet ist und dann i.wann ein bike nach meinen wünschen holen. Ich denke bei diesen beiden rädern gibt es kein richtig oder falsch, sondern nur geschmackssache, so wie ich eure antworten verstehe.
Danke für die Antworten,
lg
OneSoule


----------

